# usb mass storage error



## harsh18 (Dec 27, 2015)

Code 32 error with usb mass storage device ( service disabled)
I tried to change its start type in registry( from 4 to 1) but I am unable to save changes. It resets every time I exit even after saving changes. Please help me out.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I believe the proper value you should be giving it is 3 (not 1). But first, before you make any changes you must back up the key. Let me know if you don't know how to do that.

Secondly, please indicate the key and specific value you're changing so I can be sure it's the correct one.

Lastly, why are you not doing this via Device Manager?


----------



## harsh18 (Dec 27, 2015)

I have backed up whole registry. 
The driver key is {36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}\0002.

In registry editor under USBSTOR , I changed( tried to change) 
Start Reg_DWORD 0x00000004 (4) 
to correct value ( 3 as you suggested).

Via device manager ? Please elaborate. Well I tried to update the driver( it said driver is uptodate) , reinstalled it , but nothing happened.

I applied this method by reading a blog. Before that I also deleted lower filters registry values to see whether it solves the problem but it didn't work. Then I tried another way( start type).


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Have your external drive connected to the USB port.

Then in Search type:

devmgmt.msc

then hit Enter to open the Device Manager.

Scroll down to Universal Serial Bus Controllers and click on the pointer on the left (arrow) to expand it and then double-click on "USB Mass Storage Device" to open its properties.

Now click on the Driver tab and see it's Disabled there. If it is then you will see a button that says Enable that you would click on to enable it. Otherwise, you would see a button that says "Disable" which you need to click on if you wanted to disable it. 

What does yours say there?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Also, how did it become disabled to begin with that led you to search for that registry change or what problem were you experiencing?


----------



## harsh18 (Dec 27, 2015)

In the device properties , I can see the Disable button.
Few days ago it was okay, but now as I plug my pen drive it makes a sound but isn't displayed as a removable disk .


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

And the dword value in that registry key for start is 4? This would indicate it's disabled and it should be shown as such in Device Manager. 

Does this pen drive work in another computer?


----------



## harsh18 (Dec 27, 2015)

Yeah! Dword value is 4 and disable button in properties implies that it is enabled, hehehe!!
My phone is also not recognized when connected via usb cable while it works well with another computers.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

The disable button isn't grayed out right? And you have the device plugged in when looking at the properties?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Also, please download this utility to your desktop and run it. It will produce a short report with the basics of your system. Please copy and paste it here.

http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'll check back later as I'm about to have dinner.


----------



## harsh18 (Dec 27, 2015)

Unable to open above link


----------



## harsh18 (Dec 27, 2015)

Access denied


----------



## harsh18 (Dec 27, 2015)

Okay sir u have your dinner and i'm going to bed... Its 3 : 53 am here


----------



## harsh18 (Dec 27, 2015)

Okay link opened.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please post the report when you can.


----------



## harsh18 (Dec 27, 2015)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1 with Bing, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU N2940 @ 1.83GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 55 Stepping 8
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3982 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, -2040 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 190773 MB, Free - 140045 MB; D: Total - 264546 MB, Free - 257305 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., X553MA
Antivirus: Net Protector 2015, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It may be a permissions issue on that registry key.

Does your account have Administrator rights?

When you open regedit right-click on it and select Run As Administrator and then see if you can change that start value from a 4 to a 3.


----------



## harsh18 (Dec 27, 2015)

Same issue even on running as administrator. Value resets to 4.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Is this a home computer (not a business one)?

Are there other use accounts set up on it?


----------



## harsh18 (Dec 27, 2015)

Yeah it's a home computer. There are two accounts both having administrator rights.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please navigate to the USBSTOR key in the registry, right click on it and select "permissions" then on the permissions screen highlight your user account and let me know what is checked under the "Allow" column.


----------



## harsh18 (Dec 27, 2015)

Full Control and Read are checked


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please click on Advanced and at the top let me know who is indicated as the owner.

Also, please export the entire USBStore key. Right click on it and select "export" then save it to your desktop. Open it with Notepad and copy and paste the contents here please.


----------



## harsh18 (Dec 27, 2015)

Owner: SYSTEM

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\USBSTOR]
"ImagePath"=hex(2):5c,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,6f,00,\
74,00,5c,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,64,00,72,\
00,69,00,76,00,65,00,72,00,73,00,5c,00,55,00,53,00,42,00,53,00,54,00,4f,00,\
52,00,2e,00,53,00,59,00,53,00,00,00
"Type"=dword:00000001
"ErrorControl"=dword:00000001
"DisplayName"="@usbstor.inf,%USBSTOR.SvcDesc%;USB Mass Storage Driver"
"Owners"=hex(7):75,00,73,00,62,00,73,00,74,00,6f,00,72,00,2e,00,69,00,6e,00,66,\
00,00,00,56,00,5f,00,4d,00,53,00,43,00,44,00,53,00,43,00,2e,00,69,00,6e,00,\
66,00,00,00,00,00
"BootFlags"=dword:00000014
"Start"=dword:00000004
@=""


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Is there no key that looks like this just below the USBStore key (if it was there it should have exported with the parent key)? Plus you seem to have a rogue entry at the end there. Did you try to add or delete something?

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\USBSTOR\*Enum*


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Also please export and post the contents of this key:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\ENUM\USBSTOR


----------



## harsh18 (Dec 27, 2015)

please review the following . Now enum key is visible.

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\USBSTOR]
"ImagePath"=hex(2):5c,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,6f,00,\
74,00,5c,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,64,00,72,\
00,69,00,76,00,65,00,72,00,73,00,5c,00,55,00,53,00,42,00,53,00,54,00,4f,00,\
52,00,2e,00,53,00,59,00,53,00,00,00
"Type"=dword:00000001
"ErrorControl"=dword:00000001
"DisplayName"="@usbstor.inf,%USBSTOR.SvcDesc%;USB Mass Storage Driver"
"Owners"=hex(7):75,00,73,00,62,00,73,00,74,00,6f,00,72,00,2e,00,69,00,6e,00,66,\
00,00,00,56,00,5f,00,4d,00,53,00,43,00,44,00,53,00,43,00,2e,00,69,00,6e,00,\
66,00,00,00,00,00
"BootFlags"=dword:00000014
"Start"=dword:00000004
@=""

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\USBSTOR\Enum]
"0"="USB\\VID_0BB4&PID_0001\\0123456789ABCDEF"
"Count"=dword:00000001
"NextInstance"=dword:00000001


----------



## harsh18 (Dec 27, 2015)

And there is no key like USBSTOR as you suggested:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\ENUM\USBSTOR


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

What other USB devices do you connect? Do you have a USB printer? If so what is the make and model please?

Please export and post the contents of this key:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\ENUM\USB


----------



## harsh18 (Dec 27, 2015)

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB20]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&15d246b5&0]
"Capabilities"=dword:00000080
"ContainerID"="{00000000-0000-0000-ffff-ffffffffffff}"
"HardwareID"=hex(7):55,00,53,00,42,00,5c,00,52,00,4f,00,4f,00,54,00,5f,00,48,\
00,55,00,42,00,32,00,30,00,26,00,56,00,49,00,44,00,38,00,30,00,38,00,36,00,\
26,00,50,00,49,00,44,00,30,00,46,00,33,00,34,00,26,00,52,00,45,00,56,00,30,\
00,30,00,30,00,45,00,00,00,55,00,53,00,42,00,5c,00,52,00,4f,00,4f,00,54,00,\
5f,00,48,00,55,00,42,00,32,00,30,00,26,00,56,00,49,00,44,00,38,00,30,00,38,\
00,36,00,26,00,50,00,49,00,44,00,30,00,46,00,33,00,34,00,00,00,55,00,53,00,\
42,00,5c,00,52,00,4f,00,4f,00,54,00,5f,00,48,00,55,00,42,00,32,00,30,00,00,\
00,00,00
"ClassGUID"="{36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}"
"Service"="usbhub"
"DeviceDesc"="@usbport.inf,%usb\\root_hub20.devicedesc%;USB Root Hub"
"Driver"="{36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}\\0006"
"Mfg"="@usbport.inf,%generic.mfg%;(Standard USB Host Controller)"
"ConfigFlags"=dword:00000000
"ParentIdPrefix"="5&27c49af5&0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&15d246b5&0\Device Parameters]
"SymbolicName"="\\??\\USB#ROOT_HUB20#4&15d246b5&0#{f18a0e88-c30c-11d0-8815-00a0c906bed8}"
"HardResetCount"=dword:00000000
"LastHubResetPortStatus"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&15d246b5&0\Device Parameters\e5b3b5ac-9725-4f78-963f-03dfb1d828c7]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&15d246b5&0\Device Parameters\uxd]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB30]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB30\4&d4c1503&6&0]
"Capabilities"=dword:00000080
"ContainerID"="{00000000-0000-0000-ffff-ffffffffffff}"
"HardwareID"=hex(7):55,00,53,00,42,00,5c,00,52,00,4f,00,4f,00,54,00,5f,00,48,\
00,55,00,42,00,33,00,30,00,26,00,56,00,49,00,44,00,38,00,30,00,38,00,36,00,\
26,00,50,00,49,00,44,00,30,00,46,00,33,00,35,00,26,00,52,00,45,00,56,00,30,\
00,30,00,30,00,45,00,00,00,55,00,53,00,42,00,5c,00,52,00,4f,00,4f,00,54,00,\
5f,00,48,00,55,00,42,00,33,00,30,00,26,00,56,00,49,00,44,00,38,00,30,00,38,\
00,36,00,26,00,50,00,49,00,44,00,30,00,46,00,33,00,35,00,00,00,55,00,53,00,\
42,00,5c,00,52,00,4f,00,4f,00,54,00,5f,00,48,00,55,00,42,00,33,00,30,00,00,\
00,00,00
"CompatibleIDs"=hex(7):00,00,00,00
"ClassGUID"="{36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}"
"Service"="USBHUB3"
"DeviceDesc"="@usbhub3.inf,%usbhub3.roothubdevicedesc%;USB Root Hub (xHCI)"
"Driver"="{36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}\\0001"
"Mfg"="@usbhub3.inf,%generic.mfg%;(Standard USB HUBs)"
"ConfigFlags"=dword:00000000
"ParentIdPrefix"="5&3a3d235&0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB30\4&d4c1503&6&0\Device Parameters]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB30\4&d4c1503&6&0\Device Parameters\e5b3b5ac-9725-4f78-963f-03dfb1d828c7]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB30\4&d4c1503&6&0\Device Parameters\uxd]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB30\4&d4c1503&6&0\Device Parameters\WDF]
"IdleInWorkingState"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04CA&PID_0061]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04CA&PID_0061\5&3a3d235&0&1]
"DeviceDesc"="@input.inf,%hid.devicedesc%;USB Input Device"
"LocationInformation"="Port_#0001.Hub_#0001"
"Capabilities"=dword:00000084
"ContainerID"="{89df3502-aa8b-11e5-82a7-acb57daa79c7}"
"HardwareID"=hex(7):55,00,53,00,42,00,5c,00,56,00,49,00,44,00,5f,00,30,00,34,\
00,43,00,41,00,26,00,50,00,49,00,44,00,5f,00,30,00,30,00,36,00,31,00,26,00,\
52,00,45,00,56,00,5f,00,30,00,31,00,30,00,30,00,00,00,55,00,53,00,42,00,5c,\
00,56,00,49,00,44,00,5f,00,30,00,34,00,43,00,41,00,26,00,50,00,49,00,44,00,\
5f,00,30,00,30,00,36,00,31,00,00,00,00,00
"CompatibleIDs"=hex(7):55,00,53,00,42,00,5c,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,\
5f,00,30,00,33,00,26,00,53,00,75,00,62,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,5f,\
00,30,00,31,00,26,00,50,00,72,00,6f,00,74,00,5f,00,30,00,32,00,00,00,55,00,\
53,00,42,00,5c,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,5f,00,30,00,33,00,26,00,53,\
00,75,00,62,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,5f,00,30,00,31,00,00,00,55,00,\
53,00,42,00,5c,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,5f,00,30,00,33,00,00,00,00,\
00
"ClassGUID"="{745a17a0-74d3-11d0-b6fe-00a0c90f57da}"
"Service"="HidUsb"
"Driver"="{745a17a0-74d3-11d0-b6fe-00a0c90f57da}\\0000"
"Mfg"="@input.inf,%stdmfg%;(Standard system devices)"
"ConfigFlags"=dword:00000000
"ParentIdPrefix"="6&1495aaef&0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04CA&PID_0061\5&3a3d235&0&1\Device Parameters]
"SelectiveSuspendEnabled"=dword:00000000
"EnhancedPowerManagementEnabled"=dword:00000001
"AllowIdleIrpInD3"=dword:00000001
"EnumerationRetryCount"=dword:00000000
"SymbolicName"="\\??\\USB#VID_04CA&PID_0061#5&3a3d235&0&1#{a5dcbf10-6530-11d2-901f-00c04fb951ed}"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04CA&PID_0061\5&3a3d235&0&1\Device Parameters\Ceip]
"DeviceInformation"=dword:00000000
"PortInterconnectType"=dword:00000000
"TroubleshooterRootCauseId"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04CA&PID_2006]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04CA&PID_2006\ACB57DAA79C7]
"DeviceDesc"="@oem25.inf,%azbtmodule.devicedesc%;Bluetooth Module"
"LocationInformation"="Port_#0004.Hub_#0002"
"Capabilities"=dword:00000090
"ContainerID"="{00000000-0000-0000-ffff-ffffffffffff}"
"HardwareID"=hex(7):55,00,53,00,42,00,5c,00,56,00,49,00,44,00,5f,00,30,00,34,\
00,43,00,41,00,26,00,50,00,49,00,44,00,5f,00,32,00,30,00,30,00,36,00,26,00,\
52,00,45,00,56,00,5f,00,30,00,31,00,31,00,32,00,00,00,55,00,53,00,42,00,5c,\
00,56,00,49,00,44,00,5f,00,30,00,34,00,43,00,41,00,26,00,50,00,49,00,44,00,\
5f,00,32,00,30,00,30,00,36,00,00,00,00,00
"CompatibleIDs"=hex(7):55,00,53,00,42,00,5c,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,\
5f,00,46,00,46,00,26,00,53,00,75,00,62,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,5f,\
00,30,00,31,00,26,00,50,00,72,00,6f,00,74,00,5f,00,30,00,31,00,00,00,55,00,\
53,00,42,00,5c,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,5f,00,46,00,46,00,26,00,53,\
00,75,00,62,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,5f,00,30,00,31,00,00,00,55,00,\
53,00,42,00,5c,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,5f,00,46,00,46,00,00,00,00,\
00
"ConfigFlags"=dword:00000000
"ClassGUID"="{e0cbf06c-cd8b-4647-bb8a-263b43f0f974}"
"Driver"="{e0cbf06c-cd8b-4647-bb8a-263b43f0f974}\\0000"
"LowerFilters"=hex(7):62,00,63,00,62,00,74,00,75,00,6d,00,73,00,00,00,62,00,74,\
00,77,00,61,00,6d,00,70,00,66,00,6c,00,00,00,00,00
"Mfg"="@oem25.inf,%mfgname%;Broadcom"
"Service"="BTHUSB"
"ParentIdPrefix"="6&1829b34&6"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04CA&PID_2006\ACB57DAA79C7\Device Parameters]
"ExtPropDescSemaphore"=dword:00000001
"COD Type"=dword:00000003
"RAMPatchFileName"="BCM43142A0_001.001.011.0197.0213.hex"
"RemoteWakeEnabled"=dword:00000001
"DeviceRemoteWakeSupported"=dword:00000001
"UseCM3Workaround"=dword:00000001
"SymbolicLinkName"="\\??\\USB#VID_04CA&PID_2006#ACB57DAA79C7#{0850302a-b344-4fda-9be9-90576b8d46f0}"
"RadioState"=dword:00000002
"EnumerationRetryCount"=dword:00000000
"SymbolicName"="\\??\\USB#VID_04CA&PID_2006#ACB57DAA79C7#{a5dcbf10-6530-11d2-901f-00c04fb951ed}"
"DeviceAddressCache"="acb57daa79c7"
"DeviceSelectiveSuspended"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04CA&PID_2006\ACB57DAA79C7\Device Parameters\Ceip]
"DeviceInformation"=dword:00000000
"PortInterconnectType"=dword:00000000
"TroubleshooterRootCauseId"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04CA&PID_2006\ACB57DAA79C7\Device Parameters\e5b3b5ac-9725-4f78-963f-03dfb1d828c7]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_B483]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_B483\5&3a3d235&0&3]
"DeviceDesc"="@usb.inf,%usb\\composite.devicedesc%;USB Composite Device"
"LocationInformation"="Port_#0003.Hub_#0001"
"Capabilities"=dword:00000080
"ContainerID"="{00000000-0000-0000-ffff-ffffffffffff}"
"HardwareID"=hex(7):55,00,53,00,42,00,5c,00,56,00,49,00,44,00,5f,00,30,00,34,\
00,46,00,32,00,26,00,50,00,49,00,44,00,5f,00,42,00,34,00,38,00,33,00,26,00,\
52,00,45,00,56,00,5f,00,39,00,39,00,31,00,34,00,00,00,55,00,53,00,42,00,5c,\
00,56,00,49,00,44,00,5f,00,30,00,34,00,46,00,32,00,26,00,50,00,49,00,44,00,\
5f,00,42,00,34,00,38,00,33,00,00,00,00,00
"CompatibleIDs"=hex(7):55,00,53,00,42,00,5c,00,44,00,65,00,76,00,43,00,6c,00,\
61,00,73,00,73,00,5f,00,30,00,30,00,26,00,53,00,75,00,62,00,43,00,6c,00,61,\
00,73,00,73,00,5f,00,30,00,30,00,26,00,50,00,72,00,6f,00,74,00,5f,00,30,00,\
30,00,00,00,55,00,53,00,42,00,5c,00,44,00,65,00,76,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,\
00,73,00,5f,00,30,00,30,00,26,00,53,00,75,00,62,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,\
73,00,5f,00,30,00,30,00,00,00,55,00,53,00,42,00,5c,00,44,00,65,00,76,00,43,\
00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,5f,00,30,00,30,00,00,00,55,00,53,00,42,00,5c,00,\
43,00,4f,00,4d,00,50,00,4f,00,53,00,49,00,54,00,45,00,00,00,00,00
"ClassGUID"="{36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}"
"Service"="usbccgp"
"Driver"="{36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}\\0003"
"Mfg"="@usb.inf,%generic.mfg%;(Standard USB Host Controller)"
"ConfigFlags"=dword:00000000
"ParentIdPrefix"="6&216b135f&0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_B483\5&3a3d235&0&3\Device Parameters]
"EnumerationRetryCount"=dword:00000000
"SymbolicName"="\\??\\USB#VID_04F2&PID_B483#5&3a3d235&0&3#{a5dcbf10-6530-11d2-901f-00c04fb951ed}"
"DeviceSelectiveSuspended"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_B483\5&3a3d235&0&3\Device Parameters\Ceip]
"DeviceInformation"=dword:00000000
"PortInterconnectType"=dword:00000000
"TroubleshooterRootCauseId"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_B483\5&3a3d235&0&3\Device Parameters\e5b3b5ac-9725-4f78-963f-03dfb1d828c7]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_B483\6&10d74fb8&0&3]
"DeviceDesc"="@usb.inf,%usb\\composite.devicedesc%;USB Composite Device"
"LocationInformation"="Port_#0003.Hub_#0002"
"Capabilities"=dword:00000080
"ContainerID"="{00000000-0000-0000-ffff-ffffffffffff}"
"HardwareID"=hex(7):55,00,53,00,42,00,5c,00,56,00,49,00,44,00,5f,00,30,00,34,\
00,46,00,32,00,26,00,50,00,49,00,44,00,5f,00,42,00,34,00,38,00,33,00,26,00,\
52,00,45,00,56,00,5f,00,39,00,39,00,31,00,34,00,00,00,55,00,53,00,42,00,5c,\
00,56,00,49,00,44,00,5f,00,30,00,34,00,46,00,32,00,26,00,50,00,49,00,44,00,\
5f,00,42,00,34,00,38,00,33,00,00,00,00,00
"CompatibleIDs"=hex(7):55,00,53,00,42,00,5c,00,44,00,65,00,76,00,43,00,6c,00,\
61,00,73,00,73,00,5f,00,30,00,30,00,26,00,53,00,75,00,62,00,43,00,6c,00,61,\
00,73,00,73,00,5f,00,30,00,30,00,26,00,50,00,72,00,6f,00,74,00,5f,00,30,00,\
30,00,00,00,55,00,53,00,42,00,5c,00,44,00,65,00,76,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,\
00,73,00,5f,00,30,00,30,00,26,00,53,00,75,00,62,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,\
73,00,5f,00,30,00,30,00,00,00,55,00,53,00,42,00,5c,00,44,00,65,00,76,00,43,\
00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,5f,00,30,00,30,00,00,00,55,00,53,00,42,00,5c,00,\
43,00,4f,00,4d,00,50,00,4f,00,53,00,49,00,54,00,45,00,00,00,00,00
"ClassGUID"="{36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}"
"Service"="usbccgp"
"Driver"="{36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}\\0008"
"Mfg"="@usb.inf,%generic.mfg%;(Standard USB Host Controller)"
"ConfigFlags"=dword:00000000
"ParentIdPrefix"="7&15ad03f&0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_B483\6&10d74fb8&0&3\Device Parameters]
"EnumerationRetryCount"=dword:00000000
"SymbolicName"="\\??\\USB#VID_04F2&PID_B483#6&10d74fb8&0&3#{a5dcbf10-6530-11d2-901f-00c04fb951ed}"
"DeviceSelectiveSuspended"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_B483\6&10d74fb8&0&3\Device Parameters\Ceip]
"DeviceInformation"=dword:00000000
"TroubleshooterRootCauseId"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_B483\6&10d74fb8&0&3\Device Parameters\e5b3b5ac-9725-4f78-963f-03dfb1d828c7]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_B483&MI_00]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_B483&MI_00\6&216b135f&0&0000]
"DeviceDesc"="@usbvideo.inf,%usbvideo.devicedesc%;USB Video Device"
"LocationInformation"="0000.0014.0000.003.000.000.000.000.000"
"Capabilities"=dword:000000a4
"ContainerID"="{00000000-0000-0000-ffff-ffffffffffff}"
"HardwareID"=hex(7):55,00,53,00,42,00,5c,00,56,00,49,00,44,00,5f,00,30,00,34,\
00,46,00,32,00,26,00,50,00,49,00,44,00,5f,00,42,00,34,00,38,00,33,00,26,00,\
52,00,45,00,56,00,5f,00,39,00,39,00,31,00,34,00,26,00,4d,00,49,00,5f,00,30,\
00,30,00,00,00,55,00,53,00,42,00,5c,00,56,00,49,00,44,00,5f,00,30,00,34,00,\
46,00,32,00,26,00,50,00,49,00,44,00,5f,00,42,00,34,00,38,00,33,00,26,00,4d,\
00,49,00,5f,00,30,00,30,00,00,00,00,00
"CompatibleIDs"=hex(7):55,00,53,00,42,00,5c,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,\
5f,00,30,00,65,00,26,00,53,00,75,00,62,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,5f,\
00,30,00,33,00,26,00,50,00,72,00,6f,00,74,00,5f,00,30,00,30,00,00,00,55,00,\
53,00,42,00,5c,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,5f,00,30,00,65,00,26,00,53,\
00,75,00,62,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,5f,00,30,00,33,00,00,00,55,00,\
53,00,42,00,5c,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,5f,00,30,00,65,00,00,00,00,\
00
"ConfigFlags"=dword:00000000
"ClassGUID"="{6bdd1fc6-810f-11d0-bec7-08002be2092f}"
"Driver"="{6bdd1fc6-810f-11d0-bec7-08002be2092f}\\0000"
"Mfg"="@usbvideo.inf,%msft%;Microsoft"
"Service"="usbvideo"
"FriendlyName"="USB2.0 VGA UVC WebCam"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_B483&MI_00\6&216b135f&0&0000\Device Parameters]
"ExtPropDescSemaphore"=dword:00000001
"DeviceSelectiveSuspended"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_B483&MI_00\6&216b135f&0&0000\Device Parameters\e5b3b5ac-9725-4f78-963f-03dfb1d828c7]
"D3ColdSupported"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_B483&MI_00\7&15ad03f&0&0000]
"DeviceDesc"="@usbvideo.inf,%usbvideo.devicedesc%;USB Video Device"
"LocationInformation"="0000.001d.0000.001.003.000.000.000.000"
"Capabilities"=dword:000000a4
"ContainerID"="{00000000-0000-0000-ffff-ffffffffffff}"
"HardwareID"=hex(7):55,00,53,00,42,00,5c,00,56,00,49,00,44,00,5f,00,30,00,34,\
00,46,00,32,00,26,00,50,00,49,00,44,00,5f,00,42,00,34,00,38,00,33,00,26,00,\
52,00,45,00,56,00,5f,00,39,00,39,00,31,00,34,00,26,00,4d,00,49,00,5f,00,30,\
00,30,00,00,00,55,00,53,00,42,00,5c,00,56,00,49,00,44,00,5f,00,30,00,34,00,\
46,00,32,00,26,00,50,00,49,00,44,00,5f,00,42,00,34,00,38,00,33,00,26,00,4d,\
00,49,00,5f,00,30,00,30,00,00,00,00,00
"CompatibleIDs"=hex(7):55,00,53,00,42,00,5c,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,\
5f,00,30,00,65,00,26,00,53,00,75,00,62,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,5f,\
00,30,00,33,00,26,00,50,00,72,00,6f,00,74,00,5f,00,30,00,30,00,00,00,55,00,\
53,00,42,00,5c,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,5f,00,30,00,65,00,26,00,53,\
00,75,00,62,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,5f,00,30,00,33,00,00,00,55,00,\
53,00,42,00,5c,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,5f,00,30,00,65,00,00,00,00,\
00
"ConfigFlags"=dword:00000000
"ClassGUID"="{6bdd1fc6-810f-11d0-bec7-08002be2092f}"
"Driver"="{6bdd1fc6-810f-11d0-bec7-08002be2092f}\\0001"
"Mfg"="@usbvideo.inf,%msft%;Microsoft"
"Service"="usbvideo"
"FriendlyName"="USB2.0 VGA UVC WebCam"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_B483&MI_00\7&15ad03f&0&0000\Device Parameters]
"ExtPropDescSemaphore"=dword:00000001
"DeviceSelectiveSuspended"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_B483&MI_00\7&15ad03f&0&0000\Device Parameters\e5b3b5ac-9725-4f78-963f-03dfb1d828c7]
"D3ColdSupported"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_054C&PID_05BA]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_054C&PID_05BA\CB2001209140092895]
"DeviceDesc"="@usbstor.inf,%genericbulkonly.devicedesc%;USB Mass Storage Device"
"LocationInformation"="Port_#0002.Hub_#0001"
"Capabilities"=dword:00000014
"ContainerID"="{cb44ebca-8d02-5760-a7f8-31fd1578979e}"
"HardwareID"=hex(7):55,00,53,00,42,00,5c,00,56,00,49,00,44,00,5f,00,30,00,35,\
00,34,00,43,00,26,00,50,00,49,00,44,00,5f,00,30,00,35,00,42,00,41,00,26,00,\
52,00,45,00,56,00,5f,00,30,00,31,00,30,00,30,00,00,00,55,00,53,00,42,00,5c,\
00,56,00,49,00,44,00,5f,00,30,00,35,00,34,00,43,00,26,00,50,00,49,00,44,00,\
5f,00,30,00,35,00,42,00,41,00,00,00,00,00
"CompatibleIDs"=hex(7):55,00,53,00,42,00,5c,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,\
5f,00,30,00,38,00,26,00,53,00,75,00,62,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,5f,\
00,30,00,36,00,26,00,50,00,72,00,6f,00,74,00,5f,00,35,00,30,00,00,00,55,00,\
53,00,42,00,5c,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,5f,00,30,00,38,00,26,00,53,\
00,75,00,62,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,5f,00,30,00,36,00,00,00,55,00,\
53,00,42,00,5c,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,5f,00,30,00,38,00,00,00,00,\
00
"ClassGUID"="{36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}"
"Service"="USBSTOR"
"Driver"="{36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}\\0004"
"Mfg"="@usbstor.inf,%generic.mfg%;Compatible USB storage device"
"ConfigFlags"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_054C&PID_05BA\CB2001209140092895\Device Parameters]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05C6&PID_F003]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05C6&PID_F003\4a25917]
"DeviceDesc"="AO5510"
"LocationInformation"="Port_#0002.Hub_#0001"
"Capabilities"=dword:00000094
"ContainerID"="{a91bcd7f-f6b1-587b-94d3-c4fb1933c3bc}"
"HardwareID"=hex(7):55,00,53,00,42,00,5c,00,56,00,49,00,44,00,5f,00,30,00,35,\
00,43,00,36,00,26,00,50,00,49,00,44,00,5f,00,46,00,30,00,30,00,33,00,26,00,\
52,00,45,00,56,00,5f,00,3f,00,3f,00,3f,00,3f,00,00,00,55,00,53,00,42,00,5c,\
00,56,00,49,00,44,00,5f,00,30,00,35,00,43,00,36,00,26,00,50,00,49,00,44,00,\
5f,00,46,00,30,00,30,00,33,00,00,00,00,00
"CompatibleIDs"=hex(7):55,00,53,00,42,00,5c,00,4d,00,53,00,5f,00,43,00,4f,00,\
4d,00,50,00,5f,00,4d,00,54,00,50,00,00,00,55,00,53,00,42,00,5c,00,43,00,6c,\
00,61,00,73,00,73,00,5f,00,46,00,46,00,26,00,53,00,75,00,62,00,43,00,6c,00,\
61,00,73,00,73,00,5f,00,46,00,46,00,26,00,50,00,72,00,6f,00,74,00,5f,00,30,\
00,30,00,00,00,55,00,53,00,42,00,5c,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,5f,00,\
46,00,46,00,26,00,53,00,75,00,62,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,5f,00,46,\
00,46,00,00,00,55,00,53,00,42,00,5c,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,5f,00,\
46,00,46,00,00,00,00,00
"ConfigFlags"=dword:00000000
"ClassGUID"="{eec5ad98-8080-425f-922a-dabf3de3f69a}"
"Driver"="{eec5ad98-8080-425f-922a-dabf3de3f69a}\\0002"
"LowerFilters"=hex(7):57,00,69,00,6e,00,55,00,73,00,62,00,00,00,00,00
"Mfg"="YU"
"Service"="WUDFWpdMtp"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05C6&PID_F003\4a25917\Device Parameters]
"ExtPropDescSemaphore"=dword:00000001
"DeviceIdleEnabled"=dword:00000001
"DeviceIdleIgnoreWakeEnable"=dword:00000001
"DefaultIdleState"=dword:00000001
"UserSetDeviceIdleEnabled"=dword:00000001
"DefaultIdleTimeout"=dword:00007530
"DevicePowerUpOnS0Entry"=dword:00000001
"EnableDefaultAutoPlaySupport"=dword:00000001
"EnableLegacySupport"=dword:00000003
"ReportJPGFormatForEXIF"=dword:00000001
"TSRedirFlags"=dword:00000001
"EnumerationRetryCount"=dword:00000000
"SymbolicName"="\\??\\USB#VID_05C6&PID_F003#4a25917#{a5dcbf10-6530-11d2-901f-00c04fb951ed}"
"PortableDeviceType"=dword:00000002
"Icons"=hex(7):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,6f,00,74,\
00,25,00,5c,00,73,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,77,00,\
70,00,64,00,73,00,68,00,65,00,78,00,74,00,2e,00,64,00,6c,00,6c,00,2c,00,2d,\
00,37,00,30,00,34,00,00,00,00,00
"WMDMSPCLSID"="{77F7F122-20B0-4117-A2FB-059D1FC88256}"
"UseExtendedWmdm"=dword:00000001
"DeviceHandlers"="WpdDeviceHandler_USB#VID_05C6&PID_F003#4A25917"
"Label"="AO5510"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05C6&PID_F003\4a25917\Device Parameters\Ceip]
"DeviceInformation"=dword:00000000
"PortInterconnectType"=dword:00000000
"DescriptorValidationInfo0"=dword:00000000
"DescriptorValidationInfo1"=dword:00000000
"DescriptorValidationInfo2"=dword:00000020
"DescriptorValidationInfo3"=dword:00000000
"DescriptorValidationInfo4"=dword:00000000
"DescriptorValidationInfo5"=dword:00000000
"DescriptorValidationInfo6"=dword:00000000
"TroubleshooterRootCauseId"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05C6&PID_F003\4a25917\Device Parameters\WDF]
"WdfDefaultIdleInWorkingState"=dword:00000000
"IdleInWorkingState"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05C6&PID_F003\4a25917\Device Parameters\WpdMtpDriver]
"TransportClassID"="{34C445BA-07EB-4b5d-8EE9-F66BB9DA403B}"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05C6&PID_F003\4a25917\Device Parameters\WUDF]
"DriverList"=hex(7):57,00,70,00,64,00,4d,00,74,00,70,00,44,00,72,00,69,00,76,\
00,65,00,72,00,00,00,00,00
"ImpersonationLevel"=dword:00000002
"KernelModeClientPolicy"=dword:00000001
"Exclusive"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05C6&PID_F006]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05C6&PID_F006\4a25917]
"DeviceDesc"="@input.inf,%hid.devicedesc%;USB Input Device"
"LocationInformation"="Port_#0002.Hub_#0001"
"Capabilities"=dword:00000094
"ContainerID"="{b7274dbb-c495-5156-9292-a95061f1febd}"
"HardwareID"=hex(7):55,00,53,00,42,00,5c,00,56,00,49,00,44,00,5f,00,30,00,35,\
00,43,00,36,00,26,00,50,00,49,00,44,00,5f,00,46,00,30,00,30,00,36,00,26,00,\
52,00,45,00,56,00,5f,00,3f,00,3f,00,3f,00,3f,00,00,00,55,00,53,00,42,00,5c,\
00,56,00,49,00,44,00,5f,00,30,00,35,00,43,00,36,00,26,00,50,00,49,00,44,00,\
5f,00,46,00,30,00,30,00,36,00,00,00,00,00
"CompatibleIDs"=hex(7):55,00,53,00,42,00,5c,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,\
5f,00,30,00,33,00,26,00,53,00,75,00,62,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,5f,\
00,30,00,30,00,26,00,50,00,72,00,6f,00,74,00,5f,00,30,00,30,00,00,00,55,00,\
53,00,42,00,5c,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,5f,00,30,00,33,00,26,00,53,\
00,75,00,62,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,5f,00,30,00,30,00,00,00,55,00,\
53,00,42,00,5c,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,5f,00,30,00,33,00,00,00,00,\
00
"ClassGUID"="{745a17a0-74d3-11d0-b6fe-00a0c90f57da}"
"Service"="HidUsb"
"Driver"="{745a17a0-74d3-11d0-b6fe-00a0c90f57da}\\0001"
"Mfg"="@input.inf,%stdmfg%;(Standard system devices)"
"ConfigFlags"=dword:00000000
"ParentIdPrefix"="6&c4bd965&0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05C6&PID_F006\4a25917\Device Parameters]
"SelectiveSuspendEnabled"=dword:00000000
"EnhancedPowerManagementEnabled"=dword:00000001
"AllowIdleIrpInD3"=dword:00000001
"EnumerationRetryCount"=dword:00000000
"SymbolicName"="\\??\\USB#VID_05C6&PID_F006#4a25917#{a5dcbf10-6530-11d2-901f-00c04fb951ed}"
"DeviceSelectiveSuspended"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05C6&PID_F006\4a25917\Device Parameters\Ceip]
"DeviceInformation"=dword:00000000
"PortInterconnectType"=dword:00000000
"DescriptorValidationInfo0"=dword:00000000
"DescriptorValidationInfo1"=dword:00000000
"DescriptorValidationInfo2"=dword:00000020
"DescriptorValidationInfo3"=dword:00000000
"DescriptorValidationInfo4"=dword:00000000
"DescriptorValidationInfo5"=dword:00000000
"DescriptorValidationInfo6"=dword:00000000
"TroubleshooterRootCauseId"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0BB4&PID_0001]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0BB4&PID_0001\0123456789ABCDEF]
"DeviceDesc"="@usbstor.inf,%genericbulkonly.devicedesc%;USB Mass Storage Device"
"LocationInformation"="Port_#0001.Hub_#0002"
"Capabilities"=dword:00000014
"ContainerID"="{e3e4ffd8-8510-5e09-a4ec-f16c0f529cce}"
"HardwareID"=hex(7):55,00,53,00,42,00,5c,00,56,00,49,00,44,00,5f,00,30,00,42,\
00,42,00,34,00,26,00,50,00,49,00,44,00,5f,00,30,00,30,00,30,00,31,00,26,00,\
52,00,45,00,56,00,5f,00,30,00,32,00,31,00,36,00,00,00,55,00,53,00,42,00,5c,\
00,56,00,49,00,44,00,5f,00,30,00,42,00,42,00,34,00,26,00,50,00,49,00,44,00,\
5f,00,30,00,30,00,30,00,31,00,00,00,00,00
"CompatibleIDs"=hex(7):55,00,53,00,42,00,5c,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,\
5f,00,30,00,38,00,26,00,53,00,75,00,62,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,5f,\
00,30,00,36,00,26,00,50,00,72,00,6f,00,74,00,5f,00,35,00,30,00,00,00,55,00,\
53,00,42,00,5c,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,5f,00,30,00,38,00,26,00,53,\
00,75,00,62,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,5f,00,30,00,36,00,00,00,55,00,\
53,00,42,00,5c,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,5f,00,30,00,38,00,00,00,00,\
00
"ClassGUID"="{36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}"
"Service"="USBSTOR"
"Driver"="{36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}\\0002"
"Mfg"="@usbstor.inf,%generic.mfg%;Compatible USB storage device"
"ConfigFlags"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0BB4&PID_0001\0123456789ABCDEF\Device Parameters]
"EnumerationRetryCount"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0BB4&PID_0003]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0BB4&PID_0003\0123456789ABCDEF]
"DeviceDesc"="@WceISVista.inf,%windowscedevice%;Remote NDIS based Internet Sharing Device"
"LocationInformation"="Port_#0001.Hub_#0002"
"Capabilities"=dword:00000014
"ContainerID"="{94145372-f084-5e29-8bb4-feb6425d3661}"
"HardwareID"=hex(7):55,00,53,00,42,00,5c,00,56,00,49,00,44,00,5f,00,30,00,42,\
00,42,00,34,00,26,00,50,00,49,00,44,00,5f,00,30,00,30,00,30,00,33,00,26,00,\
52,00,45,00,56,00,5f,00,30,00,32,00,31,00,36,00,00,00,55,00,53,00,42,00,5c,\
00,56,00,49,00,44,00,5f,00,30,00,42,00,42,00,34,00,26,00,50,00,49,00,44,00,\
5f,00,30,00,30,00,30,00,33,00,00,00,00,00
"CompatibleIDs"=hex(7):55,00,53,00,42,00,5c,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,\
5f,00,45,00,30,00,26,00,53,00,75,00,62,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,5f,\
00,30,00,31,00,26,00,50,00,72,00,6f,00,74,00,5f,00,30,00,33,00,00,00,55,00,\
53,00,42,00,5c,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,5f,00,45,00,30,00,26,00,53,\
00,75,00,62,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,5f,00,30,00,31,00,00,00,55,00,\
53,00,42,00,5c,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,5f,00,45,00,30,00,00,00,00,\
00
"ConfigFlags"=dword:00000000
"ClassGUID"="{4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}"
"Driver"="{4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\\0007"
"FriendlyName"="Remote NDIS based Internet Sharing Device"
"Mfg"="@WceISVista.inf,%microsoft%;Microsoft"
"Service"="usb_rndisx"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0BB4&PID_0003\0123456789ABCDEF\Device Parameters]
"InstanceIndex"=dword:00000001
"Port"=dword:00000000
"EnumerationRetryCount"=dword:00000000
"SymbolicName"="\\??\\USB#VID_0BB4&PID_0003#0123456789ABCDEF#{a5dcbf10-6530-11d2-901f-00c04fb951ed}"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0BB4&PID_0003\0123456789ABCDEF\Device Parameters\Ceip]
"DeviceInformation"=dword:00000000
"PortInterconnectType"=dword:00000000
"TroubleshooterRootCauseId"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_8087&PID_07E6]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_8087&PID_07E6\5&27c49af5&0&1]
"LocationInformation"="Port_#0001.Hub_#0001"
"Capabilities"=dword:00000080
"ContainerID"="{00000000-0000-0000-ffff-ffffffffffff}"
"HardwareID"=hex(7):55,00,53,00,42,00,5c,00,56,00,49,00,44,00,5f,00,38,00,30,\
00,38,00,37,00,26,00,50,00,49,00,44,00,5f,00,30,00,37,00,45,00,36,00,26,00,\
52,00,45,00,56,00,5f,00,30,00,30,00,31,00,34,00,00,00,55,00,53,00,42,00,5c,\
00,56,00,49,00,44,00,5f,00,38,00,30,00,38,00,37,00,26,00,50,00,49,00,44,00,\
5f,00,30,00,37,00,45,00,36,00,00,00,00,00
"CompatibleIDs"=hex(7):55,00,53,00,42,00,5c,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,\
5f,00,30,00,39,00,26,00,53,00,75,00,62,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,5f,\
00,30,00,30,00,26,00,50,00,72,00,6f,00,74,00,5f,00,30,00,30,00,00,00,55,00,\
53,00,42,00,5c,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,5f,00,30,00,39,00,26,00,53,\
00,75,00,62,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,5f,00,30,00,30,00,00,00,55,00,\
53,00,42,00,5c,00,43,00,6c,00,61,00,73,00,73,00,5f,00,30,00,39,00,00,00,00,\
00
"ClassGUID"="{36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}"
"Service"="usbhub"
"DeviceDesc"="@usb.inf,%usb\\class_09.devicedesc%;Generic USB Hub"
"Driver"="{36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}\\0007"
"Mfg"="@usb.inf,%generichub.mfg%;(Generic USB Hub)"
"ConfigFlags"=dword:00000000
"ParentIdPrefix"="6&10d74fb8&0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_8087&PID_07E6\5&27c49af5&0&1\Device Parameters]
"EnumerationRetryCount"=dword:00000000
"SymbolicName"="\\??\\USB#VID_8087&PID_07E6#5&27c49af5&0&1#{f18a0e88-c30c-11d0-8815-00a0c906bed8}"
"HardResetCount"=dword:00000000
"LastHubResetPortStatus"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_8087&PID_07E6\5&27c49af5&0&1\Device Parameters\Ceip]
"DeviceInformation"=dword:00000000
"TroubleshooterRootCauseId"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_8087&PID_07E6\5&27c49af5&0&1\Device Parameters\e5b3b5ac-9725-4f78-963f-03dfb1d828c7]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_8087&PID_07E6\5&27c49af5&0&1\Device Parameters\uxd]


----------



## harsh18 (Dec 27, 2015)

I connect only my pendrive and phone.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Since you said this only started happening a few days before you posted here I would suggest simply trying to do a system restore *to a date just before it started happening*. This may restore the registry values. Let me know how that goes.


----------

